# Caesar's Creek



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Did anyone fish CC over the weekend? If so what were the water conditions and did you catch anything?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I will give it a try today and or am 9-5.l


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, my dad and I did. Just messed around for a couple hours in the morning catching gills. Water was low and a little dirty. I think the water temp was in the upper 70s still.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks dude I think I will hit it on Friday.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

My brother and a buddy went Monday, fished five hours with 1 small LMB and a small Muskie. Had to leave because of the boaters.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

The Dead Sea is living up to its name. Maybe when it cools down a bit and the pleasure boats winterize them oceanliners. Did hear of 2 nice Muskeyes caught in the cove by the bridge.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Fished the "Dead Sea" tuesday evening from about 5 pm till 8pm. The surface temp was 81 degrees and the water clearity was about normal for this time of year and the lake level is down about 2 ft.

We did manage a couple nice black crappie and about 6 small eyes off of the hump with some sheep and gills thrown in. Lost a couple of nice ones to the structure. All in all if was a good 3 hours of fishing. We used minnows and night crawlers.

We had our normal boat traffic and jet skies. The time is approaching where the fishing will only get better for the ones who understand and know this body of water.


----------



## LOGGY (Sep 4, 2007)

Anybody got any tips on cc good bass spots? I've had decent luck around the Wellman area considering the conditions.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

Do you fish by bass or boat?


----------



## LOGGY (Sep 4, 2007)

Fishin by Boat


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

One of our SOMA members got 5 muskies in 4 days. My brother and I were there this past Saturday for a few hours. We had a couple nice muskie follows and one hit on the 8. Also caught a saugeye and a few small bass. When the water temps drop just a bit more everything should turn on.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Fished for 2 hours Wed AM. Not a hit. The lake was very flat,temp very hot. Talked to another fisherman with one saugeye. Saw one large ski boat go thru the hazzard area at full throttle. That was smart!


----------



## jimmy myers (Aug 31, 2007)

caught a few last weekend fished both nights from 8p.m. till 1a.m probably caught 30 both nights and around 13 keepers all crappie but one eye


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone sell shiners or large minnows near the lake?


----------



## One Sock (May 25, 2007)

while not from Ceasars creek, I did catch my biggest muskie to date up in wisconsin the other day, also had a nice mix of LM's and SM's and pike up to 30 inchs

:B


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

Went fishing 9/9 in morning.Bass slow. No keepers.Fished for crappies and caught 7 keepers 9" to 11" in the middle of trees in 15 - 20 fow.
Bass tourney was going on.Talked to 1 person.He had 1 keeper,missed 3 decent ones,had a lot of hits on Baby Spooks.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

1newbie said:


> Does anyone sell shiners or large minnows near the lake?


Yeah the baitshop on the south side of the dam does. At least their sign in the shop says they do.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

tried today for musky - nice day to be on the water - didn't see any fish however.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Went out on 9-8 after all the rain fished for 5 hours caught 1 catfish and 1 crappie thought they would be killin it after the rain


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

any updates on surface temp at cc?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

To find water temp type "caesar creek water temp". I have caught a few , maybe 3 or 4 yellow perch at CC over the last 5 years.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Fished Mon 9/10 from 7:00am to 4:00 pm. Tried trolling and casting for muskie, also a little bit of crappie fishing during our lunch break. Caught 
2 large mouth dinks, that was it. Did'nt see anyone else doing much either.
Water temps between 76-78 at the surface.


----------



## Bassmangsj (May 21, 2004)

That musky looks to have VHS virus.


----------



## jimmy myers (Aug 31, 2007)

hey if your coming from the lebanon area go out wilmington rd there is a fish hatchery out there on the right before you get to the lmr they sell shiners by the pound


----------



## One Sock (May 25, 2007)

Bassmangsj said:


> That musky looks to have VHS virus.


Yeah they have had some serious issues with fish up in wisconsin, if you don't remove all signs of grass and weeds and wash down your trailer, your looking at some nice fines, but didn't notice anything on the LM's or SM's that were caught or any other fish for that matter


----------

